# Boot support for keydisk-based crypto volumes



## zennybsd (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi:

Recently OpenBSD (http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-cvs&m=138227554705375&w=2) supported the boot support for keydisk-based crypto volumes.

Is this nifty features something to be implemented into FreeBSD? The new bsdinstall post-FreeBSD-10-BETA2 already has a very nice feature to install into zfs crypto volumes in various configurations (stripe, mirror, RAIDx). Thanks to the bsdinstall team.

However, is there anyone who has successfully used keydisk-based encryption until the feature is included natively into FreeBSD? Thanks!


----------

